# Article on 49 year woman in USA - oldest IVF pregnancy



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi everyone

This article is from the New York Post - Dr Zhang from the New Hope Fertility Centre discusses a woman patient who had her eggs frozen at 48  and then went on to give birth at 49. Here is the link:

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/manhattan/in_vitro_mom_ova_comes_odds_vbEW3TIMNUajinMphp7ntI?offset=8#comments

regards
Kazzie


----------

